# Ultimate tajima 1head- give your two cents.



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello to everyone,

Please write your pros and cons about your tajima 1 head, from purchase thru running your machine. Say anything that will help me decide and others which to buy. These are my needs: compactness, portability, durability. Price is not an issue. 

Thanks to everyone who answers !!

Tom


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Tom, 
May I add a question to this?

For those who have purchased a Tajima recently, were you able to get a better deal by purchasing at a show? 
Or is that just legend?

(We are in the same situation as you right now, that's whi I came here today)


----------



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes that is great. I am contact with Hirsch asking a bazillion questions. just wanted to hear from actual owners and their experience and advice. I want max sewing field and smallest machine, size and weight wise. But with all the best features too- including the controller, frames, hoops. Thanks. And Ty in advance to all who post!


----------



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ask me for my email or post here. My PM limit is 5.
Pincushion, PM me again. I deleted your last. Lol. 

Thanks


----------



## lilbigfly (Jul 22, 2010)

Just purchased a single head Tajima from Hirsch, learning curve was easy and the machine performs outstanding.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just Tajima? Have you ruled out the Avance 1501C, Melco emt16, etc?


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

The Melco does look like a good machine and has good reviews. 
Does anyone know how these single head machines compare in price?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If price is not an issue get a 4 or 6 head. You can't make money with a single head but it does get you in the game. The first time you have 500 hats with 2 locations you will thank me.


----------



## tusa (Apr 27, 2014)

How much is a 4 and 6 head machines?

Also, how much do used machines go for?


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Pincushion said:


> The Melco does look like a good machine and has good reviews.
> Does anyone know how these single head machines compare in price?


Melco EMT16 with 2 day training and accessories is $12750. +$10k for every other head you add on, and that also comes with accessories.


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Biverson, that's less than a Tajima.
TUSA, I will be putting my single head Tajima up for 5k as soon as I decide which new machine I'm getting. Runs great, we just like the bells and whistles of the new one.
We run three single head machines.

Who has recent prices on a new single head Tajima?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have recent prices for a Tajima. I am a Tajima tech and I work on several other brands. My 2 cents is go with a ZSK single head. I am gonna keep saying this til I am blue in the face on every post. ZSK is the best embroidery machine on the market. There is nothing that compares. Tajima now has a plant in Shanghai China so guess what some of the parts are....Chinese. I can't stress this enough that Chinese machines are Junk. Yes they get you in the game but they are cheap and junk and have no resale value and sew poorly. You don't need a 4 or 6 head. If you can keep all 4 to 6 heads running 8 hours a day then you may consider one. If you want Tajima pricing pm me and I will answer your questions or I can give you my phone and we can talk. I have 16 years digitizing, running a shop and repairing machines and I can tell you first hand ZSK if you got the money is the best. Tajima is a distant 3rd or even 4th in my eyes. I would put Barudan or Happy above Tajima better yet Happy then Barudan. The older Happy machines are just plain workhorses if you can find them. Right now ZSK single Sprint 6 is $15000 show price. They are normally 23k and the Euro is down so that's why they are cheaper. 98% steel, higher resale, I saw a ZSK sewing a piece of wood at a ISS show. Everything about a ZSK screams quality.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

If you want a ZSK call SWF Central and ask for Nick or Bob Mattina and tell them Jeff Armstrong told you to call. Here is current pricing on Tajima

1) Neo Plus is going for $13,995 to $15,995 depending on your sales rep and what he has to wrok with
2) TUMX is going between 16,425 to $19k depending on rep
3) The Stretch TEMX is about $16,900 to $19k depending on your rep

Most current pricing I know as of right now. ZSK is $15k and you get a better machine with better resale and you don't have to lease a ZSK. They are financed. There is no 10% buyout on a ZSK unlike what Hirsch does with Beacon Funidng.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

BTW the Melco does have great customer service, assembled in the US in Plano Texas but is nothing more then a glorified Home Embroidery Machine and that's just my opinion. I have a few shops here in my city and the Melco shops fuss a good bit about stitch quality being inconsistent.

Look on ebay, other forums, brokers and you will see what machines are resold the most. Tajima and SWF. You don't see used ZSK on the market all the time or Barudan or even Happy. I can tell you first hand the FX series Tajima up to 2004/2005 in my opinion are the workhorse Tajima's. The MX from 2005-Current I seem to repair more of those then the older ones.


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, Jeff, for probably the best response I've ever seen on this forum. ZSK, I guess isn't as popular for some reason, but a German machine sounds great. 

I've already started this morning watching the videos, etc.
What should I be looking for to come with the 15k price? 

I know if you give a price to any rep, they then try to remove things from the package or add other charges to get the price they want to make. 

We are heading for vacation today. I will pm you during the week oif you don't mind. 

Again, thanks!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pincushion said:


> Thanks, Jeff, for probably the best response I've ever seen on this forum. ZSK, I guess isn't as popular for some reason, but a German machine sounds great.
> 
> I've already started this morning watching the videos, etc.
> What should I be looking for to come with the 15k price?
> ...


15K I believe includes the shipping not 100% sure, the machine, the stand, all the hoops, cap driver, tool box with some replacement parts I belive. I don't mind if you pm during the week. I will shoot you a pm with Nick and Bobs number. They will have more info then I will of course


----------

